# Original SB Spindle Cone and Back Gear Grease Substitute



## Splat (Mar 5, 2013)

I did some sleuthing around last Friday during a break in rebuilding my  Heavy 10. I've read many a discussion on the Web about what to use in  the back gears and spindle cone on SB lathes. A lot of guys were trying  to find the original product that SB had been recommending for years. I  saw Steve Wells is selling DE112, aka "Viscotech", as the original lube  so I searched around and found the company Engineered Custom Lubricants  in Aurora Illinois. I figured, apart from Steve, there's got to be another way to get this  stuff so I emailed them about DE112 and this is the response I got:
--------------------------------------------
"Good news and bad. The DE112 was discontinued 3 years ago. We are  recommending the R333 as the closest match. Depending on what you need  the grease for, it might be fine or we could recommend something better.

Also in North America, we sell all of our products direct from our Aurora plant listed below my signature.
Hopes this helps and let me know if you need anything else.

Brian Holley
Regional Sales Director
Engineered Custom Lubricants (ECL)
3851 Exchange Avenue
Aurora, IL  60504
(p) +1-630-449-5000  (f)+1-630-585-0050"
---------------------------------------------------

I just got off the phone with Brian/ECL and confirmed R333 is what  they've been substituting for the DE112. After telling Brian what its  intended use would be he recommended it. You don't need to be a  business to buy from ECL. I believe the smallest size you can order is a  gallon, roughly around $30.  I am deciding whether to go with the R333  or Super Lube, which a lot of guys are now using. The headstock is the last  piece (hopefully) to do on my Heavy 10 rebuild but it pro'lly won't be until next week when/if I order. OK, I'm off my soapbox for this public service announcement.


----------



## Halligan142 (Mar 5, 2013)

Still available here:---->   http://www.ebay.com/itm/Teflon-Grea...653?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2328b71d8d

Way cheaper for some superlube.  Honestly one grease gun tube will probably last you half a lifetime or more and it's only $12.  Been using it for a year with no problem.


----------



## Splat (Mar 5, 2013)

Halligan142 said:


> Still available here:---->   http://www.ebay.com/itm/Teflon-Grea...653?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2328b71d8d
> 
> Way cheaper for some superlube.  Honestly one grease gun tube will probably last you half a lifetime or more and it's only $12.  Been using it for a year with no problem.



Yes, I know Steve Wells is selling what he has left. IIRC he bought what DE112 they had left over. I posted this for those that might be interested. Not trying to put Steve outta business or anything like that. Some folks just like options. :tiphat:


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 6, 2013)

I bought the 2 bottles from Steve, 1 bottle filled everything and I still have plenty left over for fill ups, enough to last a lifetime, imo. I like the idea of running all the original lubes, dunno why, LOL. But that's what I did.


----------



## Todd (Mar 7, 2013)

on the oil chart of my sb 10l, that is located on the HS cover it says to just use oil, oil C if I remember correctly.  I had been using different greases and then just switched to oil.  doesn't seem to be any worse or better, cone still glides smoothly and no issues with heat.


----------



## Halligan142 (Mar 7, 2013)

At some point in time SB switched its reccomended lube from oil to grease.  Both work equally well the only problem with oil is you have to do it EVERYTIME you use the backgear and the cone pulley isn't neccisarily sealed very well so it will eventually sling out.  With grease you do it once and double check it every 6 months to a year.  A lot simpler, but it's mostly personal preference.


----------

